# 15mm fork adapter skewers lock?



## sknsnw9 (Apr 27, 2008)

I just bought the yakima 15mm adapter for my roof mount rack. After searching through the web, i found nothing what I was looking for. I was wondering if they make a special lock, like a skewer lock or something to lock it to the adapter without using the cable around the bike cause that seems like a hassle if you want to go into the store for a few min or something.

Example:

Make this (9mm Rocky Mount Locking Skewers):










into 15mm bolt through if possible or something in that idea?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I dont think that you'll find a locking 15mm skewer due to the fact that every fork manufacturer that has a QR15 fork in their lineup, each has their own specific 15mm axle.
What I recommend is a short (2') cable with a loop at each end, you make a noose around the frame and the other looped end fits through the leg of the Fork Up adapter, then locked into your rack. I have used this system for over 10 years now.
Kyrponite makes a cable that will work, I made my own, because at the time, they where not making them.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Use a Fork Up?

http://www.hurricanecomponents.com/product.php?id=8


----------



## sknsnw9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I dont think that you'll find a locking 15mm skewer due to the fact that every fork manufacturer that has a QR15 fork in their lineup, each has their own specific 15mm axle.
> What I recommend is a short (2') cable with a loop at each end, you make a noose around the frame and the other looped end fits through the leg of the Fork Up adapter, then locked into your rack. I have used this system for over 10 years now.
> Kyrponite makes a cable that will work, I made my own, because at the time, they where not making them.


I really dont want to use a cable around the bike, but i guess I would have to do that eventually. Im gonna check out the skewers and see if i can make my own lock.


----------



## sknsnw9 (Apr 27, 2008)

PissedOffCil said:


> Use a Fork Up?
> 
> http://www.hurricanecomponents.com/product.php?id=8


I already have that except its a yakima cause its cheaper. perhaps you misunderstood what i was saying? what im looking for is something to lock the bike to the fork up/ yakima 15mm adapter. My fork rack already has a lock which is the same as the pic above.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

rocky mounts used to make a 20mm adapter called the fly trap. it was ideal becuase it didn't require removal of the thru axle, and clamped down over the top and locked.
i have no idea why the stopped making it...but the guys at rocky mounts would be worth calling...they're standup guys.
15mm is the new fox standard, so i don't know even if you picked up a 20mm fly trap if it would even work.


----------



## Steamer19 (Nov 4, 2006)

Interesting thread that I want to follow because I'm going to be needing something like this as well. Bit off topic but what keeps the Fork Up from rotating around the fork mount?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

sknsnw9 said:


> I already have that except its a yakima cause its cheaper. perhaps you misunderstood what i was saying? what im looking for is something to lock the bike to the fork up/ yakima 15mm adapter. My fork rack already has a lock which is the same as the pic above.


Ok I misunderstood. I thought you were talking about a "locking lever" (QR) when referring to a lock.


----------



## sknsnw9 (Apr 27, 2008)

cracksandracks.com said:


> rocky mounts used to make a 20mm adapter called the fly trap. it was ideal becuase it didn't require removal of the thru axle, and clamped down over the top and locked.
> i have no idea why the stopped making it...but the guys at rocky mounts would be worth calling...they're standup guys.
> 15mm is the new fox standard, so i don't know even if you picked up a 20mm fly trap if it would even work.


I googled the fly trap, and the flytrap does it, that sucks they discontinued it. I'm wondering if they are redesigning it? But ill be sure to give them a call and see if they are redesigning/making them. Otherwise give them heads that they should start making one for 15mm!

One thing about the flytrap tho, im trying to picture how they would lock the axle to the fork cause it looks like you could just unscrew the axle it from the side and the bikes goes bye bye. or is the 15mm and 20mm forks different?

The for that i have is Fox 32 F120RL, 120mm travel w/ 15QR Thru Axle

Thanks, that really helps!


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

i think the concept that the fly trap clamps down on the axle itself would prevent someone from actually unscrewing the thru axle. at least in theory....although i would suspect with pressure on the axle like that, it would be pretty hard to unscrew it.
although give a professional time to do his work, and he'd just pick the lock on the fly trap instead and leave.

bike rack security is probably a good new thread to start..........


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

> Bit off topic but what keeps the Fork Up from rotating around the fork mount?


Nothing really. You have to tighten down both the rack skewer and the QR so it doesn't move. Kind of funky, but not many options out there for roof mounted bikes.


----------



## pdumas (Apr 11, 2010)

Just got a new bike with 15mm axle. What a pain in the ass. Had to buy a Fork Up. Paid $40 to NOT be able to lock my $3000 bike to my car. Sweeeet.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

The reason you cannot lock your $3000 bike to your rack is a design problem of the Fork Up. Until the QR15 is the industry standard like the 9mm QR is, I dont think that you"ll find a lockable skewer. I use a small cable that encircles the leg of the Fork Up, which is locked into your rack? but first, you make a noose around the frame. I believe this to be more secure than a locking skewer.


----------



## chillin21 (May 15, 2010)

You are in luck now, finally Rocky Mounts came up with a design:

http://www.rockymounts.com/DriveShaft_p/1081.htm


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

chillin21 said:


> You are in luck now, finally Rocky Mounts came up with a design:
> 
> RockyMounts DriveShaft- bike racks, bike adapters, thru-axle adapters, thru axle bike carriers, thru axle bike mounts


Wish that one had an option for lockable 9mm qr's (like the flytrap did).


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

chillin21 said:


> You are in luck now, finally Rocky Mounts came up with a design:
> 
> RockyMounts DriveShaft- bike racks, bike adapters, thru-axle adapters, thru axle bike carriers, thru axle bike mounts


HELL YEAAAAH! just what I needed..


----------



## HoustonRider (Apr 7, 2012)

bump.

I just went to the link, says this one is out of stock, new version coming next week. I emailed them for an update, but I'm looking for the Driveshaft HM, bolts directly to a flat surface (like a truck bed), totally eliminating the need for a separate Thule or Yakima locking mount. One mount


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

HoustonRider said:


> bump.
> 
> I just went to the link, says this one is out of stock, new version coming next week. I emailed them for an update, but I'm looking for the Driveshaft HM, bolts directly to a flat surface (like a truck bed), totally eliminating the need for a separate Thule or Yakima locking mount. One mount


Rocky Mounts 1084 DriveShaft HM 15mm 20mm Locking Thru Axe Adapter


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just got one...


----------



## HoustonRider (Apr 7, 2012)

So is that the new one that was just released this past Monday?


Sent from my iPhone on my bike!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

HoustonRider said:


> So is that the new one that was just released this past Monday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone on my bike!


not sure when it was released... Its the one on their website though...


----------



## Heuy (Sep 28, 2009)

So, Driveshaft or Fork-up users. Tell me if I'm crazy.

I have an old Cutthroat tray. I'd like to get an adapter and drill 9mm holes further up the leg to stick either a skewer or bolt through. That way, if the skewer comes loose, I don't lose the bike.

I'd like to get an adapter, then bolt it with a stainless bolt and double nut to the rack permanently.

Are the legs on eith of these long enough to make this work? Am I fixing a problem that doesn't exist? They just look sketchy up there.

Any rumors of Rocky Mounts integrating the Driveshaft into a tray head and skipping the unnecessary step of a QR? This seems like the obvious solution.


----------



## chillin21 (May 15, 2010)

Heuy said:


> So, Driveshaft or Fork-up users. Tell me if I'm crazy.
> 
> I have an old Cutthroat tray. I'd like to get an adapter and drill 9mm holes further up the leg to stick either a skewer or bolt through. That way, if the skewer comes loose, I don't lose the bike.
> 
> ...


I am having a tough time seeing this set up...

As far as the Rocky Mounts, Yakima, or Thule I have heard from the guy at Rack Attack that they will probably not make a rack system for thru axles, since they come in 2 varieties, 15mm and 20mm. Maybe when all mountain bikes start having them (cheaper ones will never have that), they might have a solution.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

We will shortly be introducing a locking solution for the 15mm , 20mm and Lefty forks that will work with existing Hurricane, Thule or Yakima Fork Up mounts.
It will be priced very reasonable and will be more secure than the current models out there.
I will post pic's and pricing soon.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a driveshaft that im not going to use... ended up getting a highroller off craigslist so now I dont need it if anyone is interested...


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> We will shortly be introducing a locking solution for the 15mm , 20mm and Lefty forks that will work with existing Hurricane, Thule or Yakima Fork Up mounts.
> It will be priced very reasonable and will be more secure than the current models out there.
> I will post pic's and pricing soon.


any updates yet ?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Very shortly...I will post pictures once I get the first articles in my hands. The cool thing about the new part, it will work with any existing 15mm and 20mm Fork Up, as well as a model for the Lefty fork, and it will be very reasonably priced.


----------



## sknsnw9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Very shortly...I will post pictures once I get the first articles in my hands. The cool thing about the new part, it will work with any existing 15mm and 20mm Fork Up, as well as a model for the Lefty fork, and it will be very reasonably priced.


waiting to hear more about your updates!!


----------



## Zaskar9r (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm also very interested in this. I have an existing 15mm Fork Up and just purchased a Rocky Mounts Drive Shaft so I could have a locking adapter. After the first use, I realized the Drive Shaft is not a good fit for a Fox 32 fork. Unlike the Fork Up, the Drive Shaft doesn't take up the entire space between the fork so it's impossible to get enough tension to make the QR tight. While the Drive Shaft clamps and holds the thru axle tight in the middle, the axle will wiggle slightly in the holes of the fork. It's really pretty annoying and I think I'm going to return it and wait for this Hurricane solution.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

The "Defender" is so simple, but so effective. I was hoping for a early fall debut, hopefully later this fall or early winter, and I will post and update as soon as they are ready.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Zaskar9r said:


> purchased a Rocky Mounts Drive Shaft so I could have a locking adapter. After the first use, I realized the Drive Shaft is not a good fit for a Fox 32 fork. Unlike the Fork Up, the Drive Shaft doesn't take up the entire space between the fork so it's impossible to get enough tension to make the QR tight. While the Drive Shaft clamps and holds the thru axle tight in the middle, the axle will wiggle slightly in the holes of the fork. It's really pretty annoying and I think I'm going to return it and wait for this Hurricane solution.
> Keep us posted!


I'm using the Drive Shaft on my Yakima Viper tray holding my RM Altitude 70RSL which has a Fox 32 FIT fork and bike is held nice and tight, no movement at all at least that I have noticed! Have been quite happy with it! But I will look for this when I do next ride this weekend just to be sure, maybe take a pic or two!


----------



## Zaskar9r (Nov 3, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I'm using the Drive Shaft on my Yakima Viper tray holding my RM Altitude 70RSL which has a Fox 32 FIT fork and bike is held nice and tight, no movement at all at least that I have noticed! Have been quite happy with it! But I will look for this when I do next ride this weekend just to be sure, maybe take a pic or two!


Sorry, I haven't been on the forums in a while. I ended up returning my DriveShaft. I called the LBS I bought it at and then talked to a rep from RockyMounts. Both the LBS owner and I got the same story from RockMounts. Essentially, they are aware that it doesn't work with some Fox forks and they have no work around at this time. Are you actually able to tighten the QR axel? When I was testing mine, I would thread the axel all the way in but there still wasn't really enough tension to clamp tight. The clamp on the DriveShaft held it plenty tight and transporting the bike wasn't unsafe or anything, but my bike wiggled around more than I'd like because the QR wasn't tight.

Not sure what the exact differences are in the clamping mechanism between different forks. A buddy of mine has a RockShox Reba fork and, without the wheel in place, he can thread in his axel and clamp it tight. With my Fox 32 and no wheel, you can thread the axle in but it won't clamp tight without the hub (or something else) in the middle to take up the gap.

Anyway, I'm just using my Fork Up with a combo lock at the moment. Waiting for Hurricane to release the locking solution. We'll see I guess.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> The "Defender" is so simple, but so effective. I was hoping for a early fall debut, hopefully later this fall or early winter, and I will post and update as soon as they are ready.


Jeff,

Any update on this? Hope you didn't jinx yourself.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

I just ordered the Rocky Mounts Driveshaft adapter since my 15QR bike is en route now. Hope it works out well and I can avoid going to a tire mount rack.


----------



## thisiswitty (Jan 25, 2007)

*Driveshaft problems?*

I have "heard" that some people are having issues with the RM Driveshaft. I want a way to lock my bike without using a cable etc.

What are your experiences with these or is there a better solution for securing a 'remove the wheel' thru axle roof rac....


----------



## chillin21 (May 15, 2010)

I have been using the Rocky Mounts driveshaft for 9 months now without any issues. What sort of problems did you hear about?

I was at the Fruita Fat Tire Festival this weekend, and Kuat had an awesome fork mounted bike tray that accepts skewers, 15mm and 20mm thru axles without any adapters. Also has a built in cable lock that secures the whole bike, not just the front fork. Once their website is updated, I'll post a link to it. I was pretty impressed.


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

The problem I have with it is that it's not 100mm wide. It's more like 80mm, so the axle has nothing to push against when you tighten it down. It just squeezes the fork stanchions together... not good... not gonna use it.









Okay it 85.6mm.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Zaskar9r said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on the forums in a while. I ended up returning my DriveShaft. I called the LBS I bought it at and then talked to a rep from RockyMounts. Both the LBS owner and I got the same story from RockMounts. Essentially, they are aware that it doesn't work with some Fox forks and they have no work around at this time. Are you actually able to tighten the QR axel? When I was testing mine, I would thread the axel all the way in but there still wasn't really enough tension to clamp tight. The clamp on the DriveShaft held it plenty tight and transporting the bike wasn't unsafe or anything, but my bike wiggled around more than I'd like because the QR wasn't tight.
> 
> Not sure what the exact differences are in the clamping mechanism between different forks. A buddy of mine has a RockShox Reba fork and, without the wheel in place, he can thread in his axel and clamp it tight. With my Fox 32 and no wheel, you can thread the axle in but it won't clamp tight without the hub (or something else) in the middle to take up the gap.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just using my Fork Up with a combo lock at the moment. Waiting for Hurricane to release the locking solution. We'll see I guess.


You are right, the bike does have a very slight bit of play vs direct mount but it hasn't been an issue for me in 1.5 seasons of use.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

rx4mtb said:


> The problem I have with it is that it's not 100mm wide. It's more like 80mm, so the axle has nothing to push against when you tighten it down. It just squeezes the fork stanchions together... not good... not gonna use it.
> 
> View attachment 795422
> 
> ...


why do you think the axle has to be tightened down in the stanchions? its held secure by the driveshaft so it can't go anywhere!


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

It's hard tell when to stop tightening the axle. Too much is not going to be good for the fork and not enough it will flop around... again not a good idea. Without the tension from actually tightening it down it is not a rigid mounting setup. I don't like it, but YMMV.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

My impression from watching the demo video is that the axle clamps onto the fork and then the Driveshaft clamps onto the axle. Does the Driveshaft not clamp tightly enough onto the axle to eliminate lateral movement?

(My Driveshaft arrived but my TA bike has not.)


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

rx4mtb said:


> It's hard tell when to stop tightening the axle. Too much is not going to be good for the fork and not enough it will flop around... again not a good idea. Without the tension from actually tightening it down it is not a rigid mounting setup. I don't like it, but YMMV.


I just run the axle in until it reaches the face on the stanchion, there is no need/reason for it to be tight. It can't flop around because it's clamped by the Driveshaft.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I just run the axle in until it reaches the face on the stanchion, there is no need/reason for it to be tight. It can't flop around because it's clamped by the Driveshaft.


So you just screw the axle all the way in but don't clamp the QR? I have found the Driveshaft to work exactly as advertised. The only issue I run into is unscrewing the axle with the wheel off, because i screw the axle all the way in and then clamp the QR. It's nice and tight in the rack, but it's hard to get enough leverage on the QR handle to break the axle loose and unscrew it.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

GiddyHitch said:


> So you just screw the axle all the way in but don't clamp the QR? I have found the Driveshaft to work exactly as advertised. The only issue I run into is unscrewing the axle with the wheel off, because i screw the axle all the way in and then clamp the QR. It's nice and tight in the rack, but it's hard to get enough leverage on the QR handle to break the axle loose and unscrew it.


Not sure I follow what you do. I unthread/remove axle, remove wheel, rethread axle into stanchions until it is all the way in ( ie...shows flush on opposite side) close QR ... no tension on QR but this is not necessary) Place Driveshaft around axle, close and lock. This is all done with the bike on the ground. Lift the bike + Driveshaft onto the roof rack and secure.

edit: I do this in reverse at trail head...remove bike + Driveshaft from roof rack, unlock/remove Driveshaft, unthread axle, insert wheel, rethread axle, close and clamp QR.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

rx4mtb said:


> The problem I have with it is that it's not 100mm wide. It's more like 80mm, so the axle has nothing to push against when you tighten it down. It just squeezes the fork stanchions together... not good... not gonna use it.
> 
> View attachment 795422
> 
> ...


it is possible to fix this with spacers. I did it using PVC pipe as spacers when I had a 15MM thru axel. I don't have 15Mmm TA anymore but I do have two bikes with 20mm TA's.

it works fine with the 20mm TA's with no spacers.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Not sure I follow what you do. I unthread/remove axle, remove wheel, rethread axle into stanchions until it is all the way in ( ie...shows flush on opposite side) close QR ... no tension on QR but this is not necessary) Place Driveshaft around axle, close and lock. This is all done with the bike on the ground. Lift the bike + Driveshaft onto the roof rack and secure.
> 
> edit: I do this in reverse at trail head...remove bike + Driveshaft from roof rack, unlock/remove Driveshaft, unthread axle, insert wheel, rethread axle, close and clamp QR.


I do the same but I am somehow getting stiction on the axle when it's threaded and clamped onto the stanchions without the wheel on there. I probably need to grease the threads.


----------

